# I did it again. I think I might have gone a little overboard on this one.



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

I did some vinyl work again, but this time I stepped it up a notch and tried to see If I could account for multiple body panels and splits. Instead of just posting the end product, I think I'll go into more detail on how I actually did it. First, I needed to inspiration. After searching through Google, I came up with this photo.






Seemed simple enough. Straight lines throughout and it went along with the central theme that I was building up on the car. Since the photo was at an angle I couldn't do any software tricks so I decided to go amateur hour with it and replicated the design from the ground up.






This is the end product.






Easy enough, but the trick was to actually make the translation to the physical world. Also, this was huge. It was going to measure nearly 3 feet wide by 1 1/2 tall. Challenge accepted.






The trick is that you pick out your colors and you run through different sheets of vinyl until you get multiple overprints.






Lay the first coat down. It helps to have multiple hands or friends. If you have neither, I would suggest delaying the project until you have that issue sorted out.






Lay the second coat down. The bottle you see is stuff called Rapid-Tac, which greatly expedites the process.






Done!












Roll up to your local Starbucks and show that junk off


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Damnit. Mods, can you delete this thread? I accidentally uploaded a picture of my license plate and the software doesn't allow me to or doesn't make very apparent on how to delete the photo, and I don't readily see how I can delete this thread.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

You know that plates are public info right?
Anyway... You can edit the post and go to Advanced, then click on Manage Attachments, and delete it from there.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ls1vazquez said:


> Damnit. Mods, can you delete this thread? I accidentally uploaded a picture of my license plate and the software doesn't allow me to or doesn't make very apparent on how to delete the photo, and I don't readily see how I can delete this thread.


Go into edit and delete away and make any changes you want, cheers.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> You know that plates are public info right?
> Anyway... You can edit the post and go to Advanced, then click on Manage Attachments, and delete it from there.


I know, but I would rather limit the exposure as much as I can. People seeing it on the road is one thing. Photos of your car on the internet is another and I'd rather just take precautions because I've experienced negative feedback in the past from undue attention.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, I got it. Holy crap that was the most unfriendly, unintuitive user interface that I ever encountered in my history of online forum using. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear that whoever designed the software only wants information to flow one way. The fact that it was that difficult to manage the information is concerning.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

So this is temporary on your car right?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey man question, can you do me a favor and make a gloss black version of this:








I'll pay you for sure just wonder if it would be cheaper than amazon.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Hey man question, can you do me a favor and make a gloss black version of this:
> View attachment 27274
> 
> 
> I'll pay you for sure just wonder if it would be cheaper than amazon.


$19.99 is not bad for that. Unless this guy was making it in bulk like the Amazon seller, it would not be worth his time.

I have access to a vinyl cutter and have made plenty of decals and such. I considered PM'ing you about it, but I would charge you upwards of $30 shipped for it.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im just worried about the quality of the product. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ls1vazquez said:


> I know, but I would rather limit the exposure as much as I can. People seeing it on the road is one thing. Photos of your car on the internet is another and I'd rather just take precautions because I've experienced negative feedback in the past from undue attention.


I can understand. I used to be worried about it as well, but I eventually said f'it 



ls1vazquez said:


> Okay, I got it. Holy crap that was the most unfriendly, unintuitive user interface that I ever encountered in my history of online forum using. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear that whoever designed the software only wants information to flow one way. The fact that it was that difficult to manage the information is concerning.


Yeah, vB4 has a lot of things which seem backwards and more difficult than it should be


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I can understand. I used to be worried about it as well, but I eventually said f'it
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, vB4 has a lot of things which seem backwards and more difficult than it should be


Understood.  Just the cost of moving forward I suppose. I guess I better not get drunk one night and start posting nudes of myself. I'll never get that stuff off the internet.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Hey man question, can you do me a favor and make a gloss black version of this:
> View attachment 27274
> 
> 
> I'll pay you for sure just wonder if it would be cheaper than amazon.


I would say right now it would be easier to contact the seller and see if they can source the proper series # of vinyl that you need for your job. On my particular cuts I utilize a 5000 series 50/50 High Gloss calendered film that's rated for 6 years outdoor life. 

I have one particular sticker on the back of my car for six months now and it still looks like it was put on there yesterday. It's fantastic stuff and probably along the lines of exactly what you are looking for. The particular vinyl cuts that I have almost look like they were painted on.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Im just worried about the quality of the product. Thank you all for your time.


Hello!

In regards to the fitment, finish, and quality of the end product a lot of it is is a culmination of a lot of factors that come together. It's more of an art form then anything else. A lot of it is really on the design side and on the software side, and its a matter of understanding how it all comes together to make it work. I've been working with Autocad and Corel products for close to a year and a half now and I've barely gotten to a point where I feel comfortable making these work. It's a culmination of a lot of things and as an artist, you have to think about the materials your using, the environment your designing for and the medium your using. 

What I've discovered that along the way from visualizing something to actually having a physical product to hold many things happen. Generally, what you imagine versus what you get are generally two different things, because the materials tell you what they want to become and the software will design it how it's meant to be made, and not necessarily in the image of what you had in mind. It's the transition from the world of "bits" to the world of "atoms" if you will. 

That being said, I've gotten very good at it. I've gotten to a point where I can take a photograph of something, run it through the software, and make a vinyl cutout of it in minimal turnover time. I can take your signature photo and make a cutout, no problem. 

My end goal is to be able to make large scale heritage stripes and full panel wraps for cars that I don't even own, and have them fit the car perfectly.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

inssane said:


> So this is temporary on your car right?


Nah man, it's as permanent as it gets. When It comes time to trade it in I'm going to put a big ass banner that says "Peace thru Superior Firepower" across the side and just toss them the keys and be like, "Deal with it." 





J/K. Yeah, its fine. It just peels off. The only thing I need to be careful about is that over time the paint might fade unevenly but I'm not even remotely concerned about that.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey man i really appreciate your time talking to me about this I will talk to them and see what they are putting out and if you were being serious about the sigs I thibk that would be sick to put in my rear passenger quarter window. I kinda feel like vinyl stickers or wraps are like tattoos for cars... Just saying thank you man.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Hey man i really appreciate your time talking to me about this I will talk to them and see what they are putting out and if you were being serious about the sigs I thibk that would be sick to put in my rear passenger quarter window. I kinda feel like vinyl stickers or wraps are like tattoos for cars... Just saying thank you man.


No problem. Good luck with it.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

ls1vazquez said:


> Hello!
> That being said, I've gotten very good at it. I've gotten to a point where I can take a photograph of something, run it through the software, and make a vinyl cutout of it in minimal turnover time. I can take your signature photo and make a cutout, no problem.


Agreed. Software today can take images that aren't even in vector format, and trace lines based on the users decision on how precise the cut will be. One program I've been pretty satisfied with is Sir Cuts A Lot.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

JayZee said:


> Agreed. Software today can take images that aren't even in vector format, and trace lines based on the users decision on how precise the cut will be. One program I've been pretty satisfied with is Sir Cuts A Lot.


Ohh, I'll check that out. Thanks. 

I recently stumbled across Corel Draw X6 for student pricing so I might stick with that.


----------

